# Spypoint Link Micro Issues



## XJfire75

Hey y’all, put my Link Micro out last week next door and for the first few days it did great. Turned it off for about 5 minutes to move it to another tree and now it’s sending pics 3 hours off the time it’s suppose to and every update it shows “Link Micro has 100 pictures” but only shows me 6-8 or less each time but my battery level and SD memory or changing. Would a firmware update help this issue? I know the first run of these had some problems but weren’t sure if this was a known issue. I’ll call SPYPOINT if it’s more complicated. 


Thanks!


----------



## shdw633

XJfire75 said:


> Hey y’all, put my Link Micro out last week next door and for the first few days it did great. Turned it off for about 5 minutes to move it to another tree and now it’s sending pics 3 hours off the time it’s suppose to and every update it shows “Link Micro has 100 pictures” but only shows me 6-8 or less each time but my battery level and SD memory or changing. Would a firmware update help this issue? I know the first run of these had some problems but weren’t sure if this was a known issue. I’ll call SPYPOINT if it’s more complicated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



See if they have a software update on their website.  You might download what they have and run it though the camera and perhaps it will reset something that has gone haywire.


----------



## Long Cut

When did you get yours? 
I got mine 2 weeks ago and have experienced similar issues.


----------



## XJfire75

Long Cut said:


> When did you get yours?
> I got mine 2 weeks ago and have experienced similar issues.


Same time frame. Maybe 3 weeks or so. 

I’ve heard of some issues with their earlier released cameras that was fixed with a firmware update. I’ll see if i can figure that method out and try it. Luckily my camera is at the neighbors


----------



## Long Cut

XJfire75 said:


> Same time frame. Maybe 3 weeks or so.
> 
> I’ve heard of some issues with their earlier released cameras that was fixed with a firmware update. I’ll see if i can figure that method out and try it. Luckily my camera is at the neighbors


10-4 
Please let me know how the update goes.. my camera is over an hour away and I’d really hate to make that trip, twice, only to find out it doesn’t work.


----------



## z71mathewsman

Both of mine are working fine,hate to hear this.


----------



## Scarte81

I set mine up Monday night, on wifi- connected no issues. I then drove to my lease tuesday to put it up and it wouldn't connect. I called technical support and they said they're having issues with their servers this past weekend and that most fixed themselves. Im going back to my land Friday, so I left it, hoping that it would "fix itself" as they said, it has not.


----------



## shdw633

XJfire75 said:


> Same time frame. Maybe 3 weeks or so.
> 
> I’ve heard of some issues with their earlier released cameras that was fixed with a firmware update. I’ll see if i can figure that method out and try it. Luckily my camera is at the neighbors



What did you find out about your camera?


----------



## Long Cut

Scarte81 said:


> I set mine up Monday night, on wifi- connected no issues. I then drove to my lease tuesday to put it up and it wouldn't connect. I called technical support and they said they're having issues with their servers this past weekend and that most fixed themselves. Im going back to my land Friday, so I left it, hoping that it would "fix itself" as they said, it has not.



I wouldn’t be surprised if the low price point has their servers crashing non-stop.. My camera was sending 200+ photos a night last week and now I’ll get maybe 1-15 photos per day.. Set at sending pictures at 5PM/5AM.. 

The cameras are great but SPYPOINT definitely cheaped out when it came to the servers and their App. Mine has crashed multiple times on my iPhone.. But for a $105 camera I’m not too surprised.


----------



## XIronheadX

They probably don't use their own servers. Most likely a cloud service from huge servers.  Servers are just another factor in the equation like ISP's, apps, and cell tower issues.


----------



## shdw633

The camera is only capable of sending so many pics per transfer cycle when in block transfer mode.  I don't know what that picture amount is but whatever it doesn't send it will send the remaining on the next transfer cycle.


----------



## Mark K

Set it to send real time...I hear it works that way. Just ask shdw633, he’s a rep for them.


----------



## shdw633

Mark K said:


> Set it to send real time...I hear it works that way. Just ask shdw633, he’s a rep for them.



I am not a rep.....but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night!!!


----------



## Mark K

I’d be curious if their real time did work...sounds as though the servers are getting clogged up with too much data with the blocks and either losing it or just saying the heck with it and rebooting.


----------



## XJfire75

Reformatted it the best i could on a Mac and set it in my kitchen and it’s sending pics. As Carr had same amount of pics that the app did so reckon it just miscounted lol. 

Putting it back out tonight


----------



## Long Cut

Mine sent 760+ pics tonight, all in varying chronological order since I changed settings from “instant” to twice a day, two weeks ago.. 
funny thing is, the photo gallery in the app only says 740 photos uploaded.


----------



## shdw633

Long Cut said:


> Mine sent 760+ pics tonight, all in varying chronological order since I changed settings from “instant” to twice a day, two weeks ago..
> funny thing is, the photo gallery in the app only says 740 photos uploaded.



Did it send pics that took place after you made the change in your setting from instant to twice a day?


----------



## Long Cut

shdw633 said:


> Did it send pics that took place after you made the change in your setting from instant to twice a day?



Truthfully I didn’t look, it would take too long to cycle through all of the pictures


----------



## XJfire75

Yeah i run mine on twice a day pretty much all the time and don’t seem to have issues unless there’s a ton of pics then it just takes a while to get them all or it’ll notify me twice.


----------



## 1980z28camaro

Was thinking about picking up one of these cameras but was worried about service I'm on  to clubs one in Jasper County and one in upson which one of the cameras would you get the AT&T version or the Verizon version?


----------



## XJfire75

1980z28camaro said:


> Was thinking about picking up one of these cameras but was worried about service I'm on  to clubs one in Jasper County and one in upson which one of the cameras would you get the AT&T version or the Verizon version?


You’ll need 2-3 bars to get pics to upload. So if your phone service is good there then go with it. I can’t run my att at one of my leases but 10 miles away I can. They’re picky


----------



## shdw633

1980z28camaro said:


> Was thinking about picking up one of these cameras but was worried about service I'm on  to clubs one in Jasper County and one in upson which one of the cameras would you get the AT&T version or the Verizon version?



XJfire15 is correct.  Get the version that is the best for the area you are in.  You may need Verizon for Jasper county and AT&T for Upson county, depending on which service is the strongest for each area.  Look at each carriers service map to determine the strength of each in your area.


----------



## heinsite

My micro is not working consistently, but always have 5 bars, sometimes 4. The SD card has never recorded a percentage% and the battery meter worked once to 86% the first time (camera quit working) went to my property and the batteries were dead. Now its in the woods (2 hours away) batteries at 100% for a week now and SD card 0% with several pics sent...mostly dark black pics. I had high hopes for this to work ok..but not even.  Software is wonky as well- would be nice if you could pick the sound for notifications. I'm thinking about returning it.


----------



## j_seph

heinsite said:


> My micro is not working consistently, but always have 5 bars, sometimes 4. The SD card has never recorded a percentage% and the battery meter worked once to 86% the first time (camera quit working) went to my property and the batteries were dead. Now its in the woods (2 hours away) batteries at 100% for a week now and SD card 0% with several pics sent...mostly dark black pics. I had high hopes for this to work ok..but not even.  Software is wonky as well- would be nice if you could pick the sound for notifications. I'm thinking about returning it.


Sounds for notification is done on your cell phone through your cell phone settings. Mine makes the sound I set it to. Android swipe from top down, click settings, notifications, then spypoint app. You have to remember that the sd card is probably 32gb. It will take a lot of pictures to get to 30 40 50 %. Mine has taken well over 8,000 pictures and card is only 11%


----------



## heinsite

j_seph said:


> Sounds for notification is done on your cell phone through your cell phone settings. Mine makes the sound I set it to. Android swipe from top down, click settings, notifications, then spypoint app. You have to remember that the sd card is probably 32gb. It will take a lot of pictures to get to 30 40 50 %. Mine has taken well over 8,000 pictures and card is only 11%


J_seph: I thought sound was set that way...but It's not in my notifications or in my sound settings.  Everything I read says its dependant on the app...I'm on older Galaxy S7, but don't think that would matter.  Maybe my SD card hasn't even hit 1% yet (16gig card).


----------



## Twinkie .308

My 32gb card has over 2000 pics and is at 4%. I use lithium batteries and it showed 100% battery life until the day before it died. The day before it died, it showed 80 something percent. That's just the way lithium batteries work.


----------



## heinsite

I appreciate the tips from everyone...


----------



## j_seph

Twinkie .308 said:


> My 32gb card has over 2000 pics and is at 4%. I use lithium batteries and it showed 100% battery life until the day before it died. The day before it died, it showed 80 something percent. That's just the way lithium batteries work.


12VOLT


----------



## Twinkie .308

j_seph said:


> 12VOLT


Oh, I'm using solar too. I tried just lithium batteries at first to see how long they last. I got almost 30 days out of them before it went to just solar. How long is the 12v lasting?


----------



## j_seph

I'm 


Twinkie .308 said:


> Oh, I'm using solar too. I tried just lithium batteries at first to see how long they last. I got almost 30 days out of them before it went to just solar. How long is the 12v lasting?





Twinkie .308 said:


> Oh, I'm using solar too. I tried just lithium batteries at first to see how long they last. I got almost 30 days out of them before it went to just solar. How long is the 12v lasting?


Going into week 2 on lawnmower battery with instant notification. 1st go round was about 2 weeks but I believe battery wasn't near fully charged. Right now I'm at 100%  I have mine at instant so I can get a better time of what's happening with deer. The other day I pulled up on my lunch break to put corn out. Forgot so I checked camera. There was a doe and fawn 40 yards from me eating so I just drove on out. Any other time I'd spooked them walking in to feed. When I got to highway I checked and they were still there. If season opened yesterday I'd of had an hour window to have gotten in that morning and stuck my 9 pointer at 7ish. Instant send to me is a better way to go.


----------



## philtuts

No offense guys, but you get what you pay for. That’s what I learned with Spypoint. I won’t buy another cam from them. Very disappointed.


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

Im having trouble with one of my micro cameras, its impossible to reach tech support. The camera turns on and shows the green light flashing while it is searching for signal, after a minute or so the light goes out then comes back on solid green and stays on. it will take pictures but will not send them or communicate with my phone. The camera worked for  2 weeks then stopped working when I went to move it. Can anyone help this this problem?


----------



## shdw633

GeorgiaPlottHunter said:


> Im having trouble with one of my micro cameras, its impossible to reach tech support. The camera turns on and shows the green light flashing while it is searching for signal, after a minute or so the light goes out then comes back on solid green and stays on. it will take pictures but will not send them or communicate with my phone. The camera worked for  2 weeks then stopped working when I went to move it. Can anyone help this this problem?



Emails usually work better than phone calls, that's not to say you will get them post haste but you will get communication back from them within a day or so.  If you have the camera, take the batteries out and put them back in and restart the camera.  If that does nothing then check the firmware version you have in your camera to make sure it's the newest version available, if not then do that and see if that doesn't help you out.  I say this because according to the website the latest firmware version is to improve cellular network.  The version I currently have in my camera is V1.06.04 and the version that is on the webite is V1.09.05.  Also check and make sure your phone app has the latest update as this too can stop you from getting pics.  Hopefully something I just type will help you out.


----------



## shdw633

philtuts said:


> No offense guys, but you get what you pay for. That’s what I learned with Spypoint. I won’t buy another cam from them. Very disappointed.



What did you do with your cameras?  Did you send them in to get fixed?  Have you done firmware and app updates?  What have you done to address the issues you say you are having with the camera?


----------



## Killdee

Saw this on their main wed site, not on my phone. Mine hasn’t transmitted since Sunday but the calendar shows 110 photos taken.


----------



## shdw633

Killdee said:


> Saw this on their main wed site, not on my phone. Mine hasn’t transmitted since Sunday but the calendar shows 110 photos taken.



Thanks for the information Killdee!!  I went to the website and it indicated I have older firmware than whats out there right now.  I didn't see any calendar on mine to show me how many pics the camera has taken, only showed the pics that were sent to me.


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

shdw633 said:


> Emails usually work better than phone calls, that's not to say you will get them post haste but you will get communication back from them within a day or so.  If you have the camera, take the batteries out and put them back in and restart the camera.  If that does nothing then check the firmware version you have in your camera to make sure it's the newest version available, if not then do that and see if that doesn't help you out.  I say this because according to the website the latest firmware version is to improve cellular network.  The version I currently have in my camera is V1.06.04 and the version that is on the webite is V1.09.05.  Also check and make sure your phone app has the latest update as this too can stop you from getting pics.  Hopefully something I just type will help you out.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have sent email after email with no reply. Where can you find the firmware updates for the micro? I can only find them for the evo on the websire


----------



## shdw633

GeorgiaPlottHunter said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have sent email after email with no reply. Where can you find the firmware updates for the micro? I can only find them for the evo on the websire



https://www.spypoint.com/en/support/cellular-trail-camera/product-link-micro.html


----------



## rosewood

Killdee said:


> Saw this on their main wed site, not on my phone. Mine hasn’t transmitted since Sunday but the calendar shows 110 photos taken.


Sounds like the $119 sale on these cameras did better than they anticipated and they need more capacity.  I think this is a good thing.  The more customers, the more reason they will have to keep it working efficiently.

Rosewood


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

shdw633 said:


> https://www.spypoint.com/en/support/cellular-trail-camera/product-link-micro.html


Ok so I downloaded the updates and the camera lights did just what the instructions said they would do while uploading the firmware. Now after the camera searches for signal the green flashing light turns orange and stays on.


----------



## shdw633

Are you talking about the signal strength light?  The one that indicates how many bars of signal you have in your area?  Or are you speaking about the small round light on the right corner of the lens as you are facing the camera which is the indicator that it's in the process of taking a picture or is about take a picture after so many seconds have expired?  Also do you have your camera set on picture mode or video mode?  Sorry for all the questions, I just have never had this come up before on any of my cameras.


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

shdw633 said:


> Are you talking about the signal strength light?  The one that indicates how many bars of signal you have in your area?  Or are you speaking about the small round light on the right corner of the lens as you are facing the camera which is the indicator that it's in the process of taking a picture or is about take a picture after so many seconds have expired?  Also do you have your camera set on picture mode or video mode?  Sorry for all the questions, I just have never had this come up before on any of my cameras.


I am talking about the signal strength light. Camera is set on picture mode.


----------



## shdw633

GeorgiaPlottHunter said:


> I am talking about the signal strength light. Camera is set on picture mode.



Steady Orange simply means your camera is getting acceptable signal.


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

shdw633 said:


> View attachment 984467
> Steady Orange simply means your camera is getting acceptable signal.


Correct, but the light is supposed to go off and they never do. the orange light will stay on and the camera never has communication with the phone.


----------



## shdw633

I have never hung around to see if it ever goes off.  Are you sure it's Orange and not Red?  I am red/green color blind and have issues with that.  Have you updated the app on your phone, I had to do that recently to get pics from my cameras as I didn't have it set to automatic update.  That's all I have, if nothing like that works then I would try to take the camera to a different location, like a downtown area where cell service would be strong, if the camera still doesn't work then you will have to get in touch with them and most likely have to send the camera back to them


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

shdw633 said:


> I have never hung around to see if it ever goes off.  Are you sure it's Orange and not Red?  I am red/green color blind and have issues with that.  Have you updated the app on your phone, I had to do that recently to get pics from my cameras as I didn't have it set to automatic update.  That's all I have, if nothing like that works then I would try to take the camera to a different location, like a downtown area where cell service would be strong, if the camera still doesn't work then you will have to get in touch with them and most likely have to send the camera back to them


Yeah I am sure its orange, the app is on automatic update and says it updated last week, ive been trying it in town where I know the signal is great, Thanks for all your help! I will just wait and hope I get a reply from spypoint, so far I have not.


----------



## gcaskew

PlottHunter. The signal indicator led doesn't go off. The red one in the top right of the camera does go off once it refreshes the setting. My problem is all systems show working perfectly, except the camera is not taking pics.


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

gcaskew said:


> PlottHunter. The signal indicator led doesn't go off. The red one in the top right of the camera does go off once it refreshes the setting. My problem is all systems show working perfectly, except the camera is not taking pics.


All lights on the camera should go off when the camera is armed. At least that is what my other 4 do and they are working.


----------



## camotoy

had the same issue with 1 of ours  firmware update fixed   no issues now


----------



## StikEm

I'm having similar issues, it may have been said.,.. but how do you update the firmware?


----------



## camotoy

go to the spypoint web site go to the upgrade link  find your type cam  download it to a computer  then put it on SD card for your type cam  then turn off cam load sd card turn back on cam  done


----------



## camotoy

camotoy said:


> go to the spypoint web site go to the upgrade link  find your type cam  download it to a computer  then put it on SD card for your type cam  then turn off cam load sd card turn back on cam  done


when i say turn off cam  take batteries out needs to have no power b4 loading sd card


----------



## StikEm

Thanks!  I’ll do this ASAP. Appreciate the help


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

StikEm said:


> Thanks!  I’ll do this ASAP. Appreciate the help


The link is in post 38


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

camotoy said:


> when i say turn off cam  take batteries out needs to have no power b4 loading sd card


I didn't take the batteries out when I did the update on mine, that may be why it didn't work. I will try that next.


----------



## camotoy

GeorgiaPlottHunter said:


> I didn't take the batteries out when I did the update on mine, that may be why it didn't work. I will try that next.


yes it needs to be dead   with batteries in it reads old boot file


----------



## glynr329

I just checked my spypoint from South America. Got 47 pictures. When I check my pictures I do log in. I have noticed when WiFi on your phone is not great you do not receive pictures.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Looks like my spypoint has quit sending.  Havent received a pic since saturday morning with it set on 6 transmissions per day. Put it out on Aug 25th and battery shows 41% now.  No idea how many pics it's sent, but steady getting pics until now.

Last pic


----------



## glynr329

Log out and log back in.


----------



## shdw633

Jim Thompson said:


> Looks like my spypoint has quit sending.  Havent received a pic since saturday morning with it set on 6 transmissions per day. Put it out on Aug 25th and battery shows 41% now.  No idea how many pics it's sent, but steady getting pics until now.
> 
> Last pic
> 
> View attachment 985751



Are they lithium batteries.  If so I am going to bet your batteries are dead.


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

I am seeing a bad delay in the last communication on all my cameras, is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Jim Thompson

shdw633 said:


> Are they lithium batteries.  If so I am going to bet your batteries are dead.



No, I've never jumped on the lithium battery swing.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Still a no go.  Will be a bit before I can get over to that farm and check it.  Will update when I know if it continued taking pics or not


----------



## shdw633

Jim Thompson said:


> No, I've never jumped on the lithium battery swing.



I'm impressed that you got more than a month out of a set of regular batteries.  I have had to go solar in order to keep from going broke buying batteries for those things.


----------



## glynr329

I must be setting mine different than everyone else. I probably got thousands of pictures. I have to admit I usually turn mine off on my phone and log in when I want to see pictures. I don't really need to know every min. A deer goes to the feeder. Anyway I just checked my battery it is 36 percent. I am in South America and check pictures twice a day . I have got 300 to 400 pictures in 3 days. The main thing I noticed is if you lose signal you have to logout and log back in.


----------



## Twinkie .308

GeorgiaPlottHunter said:


> I am seeing a bad delay in the last communication on all my cameras, is anyone else having this problem?


I haven't had any delay. It's set to send pics twice a day at 12am and 12pm. Been on time. I notice more of a delay in my Moultries but nothing crazy. Can be a 30 min or more delay on them. What kind of delay are you experiencing?


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

Twinkie .308 said:


> I haven't had any delay. It's set to send pics twice a day at 12am and 12pm. Been on time. I notice more of a delay in my Moultries but nothing crazy. Can be a 30 min or more delay on them. What kind of delay are you experiencing?


One camera Went 12 hours without communicating then this morning started sending wind pictures, this has happened for the past 3 nights and very unusual to not get a picture all night long. The other camera sent pictures until around 10 last night then just stopped communicating until this morning then sent wind pictures also, im wondering if their network is getting overloaded during prime movement times


----------



## shdw633

GeorgiaPlottHunter said:


> One camera Went 12 hours without communicating then this morning started sending wind pictures, this has happened for the past 3 nights and very unusual to not get a picture all night long. The other camera sent pictures until around 10 last night then just stopped communicating until this morning then sent wind pictures also, im wondering if their network is getting overloaded during prime movement times



I have one that is currently doing that as well but I think it may be due to the fact that I haven't uploaded the latest update yet.


----------



## Twinkie .308

GeorgiaPlottHunter said:


> One camera Went 12 hours without communicating then this morning started sending wind pictures, this has happened for the past 3 nights and very unusual to not get a picture all night long. The other camera sent pictures until around 10 last night then just stopped communicating until this morning then sent wind pictures also, im wondering if their network is getting overloaded during prime movement times


Could be the network I guess. Could be a number of things. I haven't experienced any delay since I've had my Micro. That doesn't mean others haven't. I do have a problem with this stupid leaf that is messing with my night pics. A lot of leaves are falling already. Cool to be able to see it without being there.


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

shdw633 said:


> I have one that is currently doing that as well but I think it may be due to the fact that I haven't uploaded the latest update yet.


One of these cameras is 12 hours away and I haven't touched it since last November, I guess I should just be happy that it is still doing anything at all. HME 12v battery with solar panel on top has kept it going 11 months now


----------



## rosewood

I didn't think a camera would even work with batteries at "36%".  Most will be done by then.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

GeorgiaPlottHunter said:


> One camera Went 12 hours without communicating then this morning started sending wind pictures, this has happened for the past 3 nights and very unusual to not get a picture all night long. The other camera sent pictures until around 10 last night then just stopped communicating until this morning then sent wind pictures also, im wondering if their network is getting overloaded during prime movement times




Not a lot of critter activity right now.  Either on my woods camera or my security cams on my backyard feeder.

Rosewood


----------



## glynr329

rosewood said:


> I didn't think a camera would even work with batteries at "36%".  Most will be done by then.
> 
> Rosewood


I forgot to change mine before I left. I guess I will see how low it will go. Signal still 3 out of 5. Regular batteries


----------



## Jim Thompson

Well out of the blue yesterday I received a transmission with about 60 pics.  Now it shows the last pic sometime on 10/8.

Battery level now shows 14%.  Will update if I get any more transmissions to see how low it will go with the batts.

Here is a pretty cool pic showing a little fella enjoying a turnip


----------



## Mark K

Jim Thompson said:


> Well out of the blue yesterday I received a transmission with about 60 pics.  Now it shows the last pic sometime on 10/8.
> 
> Battery level now shows 14%.  Will update if I get any more transmissions to see how low it will go with the batts.
> 
> Here is a pretty cool pic showing a little fella enjoying a turnip
> View attachment 986094


You are hereby BANNED from posting anymore pics with the temp time stamped on them!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Mark K said:


> You are hereby BANNED from posting anymore pics with the temp time stamped on them!!!



Only gets better from here too ????


----------



## shdw633

Keep it coming Jim!!  I am a little less than a month away from heading to Illinois and those temps dropping are just getting me more and more excited about getting up there!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

shdw633 said:


> Keep it coming Jim!!  I am a little less than a month away from heading to Illinois and those temps dropping are just getting me more and more excited about getting up there!!!



Yeah man! Although if it matters, we've had the air off and windows open for about a week until a few mins ago. Got a little sprinkle at dark and the humidity shot thru the roof. Back on AC at 68 ???


----------



## Jim Thompson

@Mark K @shdw633 it's starting to come along nicely all over the place! 

This is my 3 homeplaces for season ???


----------



## Mark K

..!.. I’m sure you can figure it out.


----------



## Mark K

And that was with respect


----------



## Jim Thompson

Mark K said:


> And that was with respect




haha. If it matters, we had our 1st frost this morning


----------



## Mark K

Now I am jealous!! We probably have another month or more before that happens.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yet again out of the blue I received a couple days worth of pics. Before this transmission, the 8th was my last pics. Battery then was at 14%. 

This morning I received pics from 12th and 13th. Battery now at 2%. Gotta figure it's dead now ?.

Deer pic is just for Mark to see that temp ???


----------



## Mark K

Just rub it in...


----------



## shdw633

I had an issue with one of my link micros this week not sending pics and when I got up to the camera I found that the issue was a corrupt micro chip.  The chip was not storing the pics correctly so the camera could not read the file and transfer the picture.  When trying to upload from the chip all the files were listed as Uuuuuuuuu and the computer said it could not read the chip, now I have to get a new micro chip and try the camera out again.  Just posting this for others to check on if their cameras are not sending them pics, make sure the micro chip your using is working and formatted.


----------



## Jim Thompson

It took a few more pics and sent them this morning. So it sent pics with 2% battery life. Gonna call the batteries dead now that it shows zero 

Daylight is last pic. Dark pic is only to check out the temp


----------



## livetohunt

Can you use a solar panel with these cameras? That would solve the battery issue..Solar panel and a 6 volt battery.


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

livetohunt said:


> Can you use a solar panel with these cameras? That would solve the battery issue..Solar panel and a 6 volt battery.


Has to be a 12V Battery


----------



## livetohunt

GeorgiaPlottHunter said:


> Has to be a 12V Battery



What about a solar panel and rechargeable AA batteries in the camera?


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

livetohunt said:


> What about a solar panel and rechargeable AA batteries in the camera?


You are better off recharging a 12v battery, Ive had good luck with the HME 12v battery with solar panel, its in a sealed box and about $50 on amazon.


----------



## shdw633

Moultrie Power Panels work great, if you can find one.  Sometimes Academy Sports has them and yes it's worth the $75 because it works on several types of cameras.

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mo...el-external-power-source#repChildCatid=652906

If you are not in a hurry for one they usually have these on sale at their blowout event at the end of the season.  I picked up 8 of them at $25 each last year.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Ended up taking around 1000 pics between 8/25 and now and used one set of batts. Originally set on 6 trans a day and I changed it to once a day when it stopped transmitting.

I will move it on scrapes for next few weeks and then back to food until Feb. Then probably wont use this particular cam again until middle summer.

So basically I expect it to take 3 or 4 sets of batteries a year.  Not sure if I would put a solar on it or not.  Really dont expect it to last long enough to worry about


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

Jim Thompson said:


> Ended up taking around 1000 pics between 8/25 and now and used one set of batts. Originally set on 6 trans a day and I changed it to once a day when it stopped transmitting.
> 
> I will move it on scrapes for next few weeks and then back to food until Feb. Then probably wont use this particular cam again until middle summer.
> 
> So basically I expect it to take 3 or 4 sets of batteries a year.  Not sure if I would put a solar on it or not.  Really dont expect it to last long enough to worry about


3 out of 6 cameras for me have made it about 2 months then stopped working. customer service is a joke. They have a lot of problems to get worked out. The 2 year warranty on the box looks good but good luck getting someone to reply to an email or answer a call.


----------



## Rexrode72

Hello all.  I ordered a Link-Micro back in late August and it worked for about 45 days up here in NC. I went to change out the batteries and then the camera would not work. I swapped out 3 sets of brand new alkaline and Lithium batteries. Emailed and called customer support twice, staying on hold for more than 30 minutes. Finally got customer service, who tried to walk me through trouble shooting (while being coached in the background by a manager). Long story short, I got them to give me a new camera and an RMA for the old one. Just got the new one...….and it won't even turn on with new batteries. I have been on hold with customer service for 44:19 minutes. Probably going to just take this back to Cabela's and get my money back. May just have to eat the $120 of yearly service. Bad product.


----------



## Snoop87

GeorgiaPlottHunter said:


> Im having trouble with one of my micro cameras, its impossible to reach tech support. The camera turns on and shows the green light flashing while it is searching for signal, after a minute or so the light goes out then comes back on solid green and stays on. it will take pictures but will not send them or communicate with my phone. The camera worked for  2 weeks then stopped working when I went to move it. Can anyone help this this problem?



GeorgiaPlottHunter-

Were you able to determine what the issue was? I’m having the same issue with a camera. It was working fine until the batteries died. I replaced the batteries and this problem started. I’ve tried updating the SD card, but I may not be doing it correctly. Thanks.


----------



## GeorgiaPlottHunter

Snoop87 said:


> GeorgiaPlottHunter-
> 
> Were you able to determine what the issue was? I’m having the same issue with a camera. It was working fine until the batteries died. I replaced the batteries and this problem started. I’ve tried updating the SD card, but I may not be doing it correctly. Thanks.



Their customer support finally replied to my email and i was able to send the camera back, they sent me a new one.


----------



## Snoop87

GeorgiaPlottHunter said:


> Their customer support finally replied to my email and i was able to send the camera back, they sent me a new one.



Thank you.  I emailed them, and they were pretty responsive.  They deemed it to be a firmware related issue and sent the camera an on-air firmware update request that should fix the issue.  It should be good to go in 24 hours.  I hope this fixes it.


----------



## Jkrenzer22

I have a link micro its turns on flashes green a coupl time then stays gren for 10 seconds then goes away then back on for ten seconds over and over. The 30 second red flashing light does not appear. I have updated everything but still the same issue


----------



## rosewood

Jkrenzer22 said:


> I have a link micro its turns on flashes green a coupl time then stays gren for 10 seconds then goes away then back on for ten seconds over and over. The 30 second red flashing light does not appear. I have updated everything but still the same issue


Same exact thing mine was doing, but was unable to do the firmware upload waiting for them to send me another one.  Need to give them a call I guess.


----------



## Jkrenzer22

rosewood said:


> Same exact thing mine was doing, but was unable to do the firmware upload waiting for them to send me another one.  Need to give them a call I guess.


I couldnt do the update i just formatted my sd card and added to update to it but when i put it in my camera it did nothing. There gonna send me a new camera so we will see how that goes


----------



## rosewood

Jkrenzer22 said:


> I couldnt do the update i just formatted my sd card and added to update to it but when i put it in my camera it did nothing. There gonna send me a new camera so we will see how that goes


Exact same thing mine did.  And it was a replacement camera from a previously one that failed.  Haven't heard back since I sent it in several weeks ago.


----------



## goob

I bought one and never got it to operate right. I put a new card in it, formatted and tried again. I took it back and bought the Moultrie 6000.


----------



## rosewood

goob said:


> I bought one and never got it to operate right. I put a new card in it, formatted and tried again. I took it back and bought the Moultrie 6000.


Mine worked great for about 6 months, then I guess blowing rain got it wet.  Wouldn't come on after I dried it out.  I am seriously considering calling them and asking for a pro-rated refund on my yearly subscription I paid for and go with something else.


----------



## machinegun

if you want the absolute worst camera on the market than the link micro is your camera. Not only is it hard to set up but you will have to do updates to your sd cards every so often which is also a pain in the BUTT. then when you try to reach customer service for HELP which you will need. You can't understand anything they are saying. I will tell you stay away from this camera. I am on my third one and every one is JUNK. Two never worked out of the box and one worked great for 4 months and then pooped and customer service after numerous tries to get it going recommended I go trade it in for a new one.


----------



## Soonerfreak29

Has anyone figured out the problem with the constant orange light. Camera worked fine last year updated the camera for this year ‘ I only get the orange light.it goes through the steps goes green then goes orange & stays orange the light never goes off


----------



## Shane Dockery

I've had mine out for 14 months.  Fingers crossed, it's still working great.  I've never pulled the card on it just because of other peoples issues.  I did chat with customer service once online, and they can push firmware updates to the camera direct.  Once the scheduled "check in" time occurs, the update is downloaded.  For the price, I'm happy I've had this much luck with it so far.  Hope it keeps up.


----------



## GaBear

Soonerfreak29 said:


> Has anyone figured out the problem with the constant orange light. Camera worked fine last year updated the camera for this year ‘ I only get the orange light.it goes through the steps goes green then goes orange & stays orange the light never goes off


The orange light means you have low cell service.


----------



## rosewood

Soonerfreak29 said:


> Has anyone figured out the problem with the constant orange light. Camera worked fine last year updated the camera for this year ‘ I only get the orange light.it goes through the steps goes green then goes orange & stays orange the light never goes off


It seems like inside the door there is an instruction sheet on what the lights mean??


----------



## Tkennedy

My camera won’t except the update and the red light in the upper right corner won’t flash it goes though the start up but the the green light is on 10 seconds then off for a couple then back on and that’s all it does tech support just tells me it need firmware update any help would be greatly appreciated thank u


----------



## Jason C

My camera is eating up battery's like something crazy!! And lithium battery's at that. I had some last less than a week!  Probably the worst camera I have ever owned!


----------



## rosewood

Tkennedy said:


> My camera won’t except the update and the red light in the upper right corner won’t flash it goes though the start up but the the green light is on 10 seconds then off for a couple then back on and that’s all it does tech support just tells me it need firmware update any help would be greatly appreciated thank u


That sounds like what mine was doing.  They had me send it back and finally replaced it after a couple of months.

Rosewood


----------



## Tkennedy

rosewood said:


> That sounds like what mine was doing.  They had me send it back and finally replaced it after a couple of months.
> 
> Rosewood


They won’t even give me the address to send it back I have been on the phone on and off for 3 weeks


----------



## Tkennedy

What’s a good cell camera THATS NOT SPYPOINT thanks


----------



## brownceluse

Tactacam but good luck finding them! Everyone is out of stock!!


----------



## Huntingdawg

Jim Thompson said:


> Looks like my spypoint has quit sending.  Havent received a pic since saturday morning with it set on 6 transmissions per day. Put it out on Aug 25th and battery shows 41% now.  No idea how many pics it's sent, but steady getting pics until now.
> 
> Last pic
> 
> View attachment 985751


One of my cameras quit on 10/5 as well.


----------



## Huntingdawg

XJfire75 said:


> Reformatted it the best i could on a Mac and set it in my kitchen and it’s sending pics. As Carr had same amount of pics that the app did so reckon it just miscounted lol.
> 
> Putting it back out tonight


How do you reset on a Mac, as they have told me I possibly need to do a firmware update....unfortunately the camera is over an hour away.


----------



## Shadow11

Mine stopped sending pics at 10pm last night. I noticed a pic at 9:37pm last night that had a lot of trees illuminated way off in the distance. Looked like a bright flashlight of some kind. A few minutes later the photos stopped coming. I've had it over a month with no problems. Normally I get about 200 pics a night. I just changed the batteries 3 days ago. It was still at 70% yesterday. The card is still less than 10% full. Hopefully no one stole it last night. What would make it suddenly quit like that? I've tried restoring my settings from phone, but still nothing. It'll be a while before I can go to cam again.


----------



## Huntingdawg

My second SPYPOINT went out on 10/13 and tried the firmware update today and I all get is a green blinking light and no connection.   Any suggestions?


----------



## lildorris00

Huntingdawg said:


> My second SPYPOINT went out on 10/13 and tried the firmware update today and I all get is a green blinking light and no connection.   Any suggestions?



I have had some issues with connection....mine seemed to finally fix themselves after I just kept trying it over a day or two.  Try a few different spots around the house or outside and see if you can get it to connect.


----------



## Yardawg

If your camera takes pics but doesn’t send, It might be your battery pack. I swapped battery packs with another working camera and the new one fixed it and broke the other camera. Took the original battery pack and cleaned all the terminals with vinegar and now both cameras work. My guess is part of the battery pack powers the camera and the other powers the transmitter. Just a guess. Only thing I know is both of my cameras now work.


----------

